# Leopard Gecko leg swelling



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

My blizzard morph leo has a huge swelling on his leg! I bought him in august when he was a juvenile and ever since one of his front legs has been slowly getting bigger and bigger. It doesn't appear to be causing him any pain at all. It's hardish (not like bone, but not soft) and it doesnt cause him any difficulties. I'm just a bit concerned as to what it could be. Photos attached 

Kai


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

KaiMillward said:


> My blizzard morph leo has a huge swelling on his leg! I bought him in august when he was a juvenile and ever since one of his front legs has been slowly getting bigger and bigger. It doesn't appear to be causing him any pain at all. It's hardish (not like bone, but not soft) and it doesnt cause him any difficulties. I'm just a bit concerned as to what it could be. Photos attached
> 
> Kai
> image


What supplements do you use?


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> What supplements do you use?


All crickets/mealworms/wax worms (only used as treats), are coated in calcium supplement and the crickets are gut loaded prior to feeding.


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

KaiMillward said:


> All crickets/mealworms/wax worms (only used as treats), are coated in calcium supplement and the crickets are gut loaded prior to feeding.


The calcium powder is also D3 free as far as i'm aware.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

KaiMillward said:


> All crickets/mealworms/wax worms (only used as treats), are coated in calcium supplement and the crickets are gut loaded prior to feeding.


Any multi-vitamins? (e.g. repashy calcium plus, nutrobal)

EDIT:



KaiMillward said:


> The calcium powder is also D3 free as far as i'm aware.


Seems like the symptoms of Metabollic bone disease then if that's the case (swollen joints)
They need D3 in the form of supplementation to counter the lack of UV.
I would get a UVB tube and multivitamin supplement asap.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Vet! Any lump is worth getting checked out


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Any multi-vitamins? (e.g. repashy calcium plus, nutrobal)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


No, just the calcium powder.
Thanks! Could you name some good supplements for me? Then i'll order them straight away.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

KaiMillward said:


> No, just the calcium powder.
> Thanks! Could you name some good supplements for me? Then i'll order them straight away.


Repashy-Calcium Plus

It's slightly expensive but worth it : victory:


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Repashy-Calcium Plus
> 
> It's slightly expensive but worth it : victory:


I'll get it straight away! Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

you need to get this checked out! a good reptile vet will need to take bloods and X-ray to confirm. 

It does appear to be a Ca issue from the image but it could equally be a cricket bite! only a vet can say for sure.

This does raise a valid point. There is simply NO POINT whatsoever providing Ca to any animal without a source of natural or synthetic D3. Ca cannot be taken into the system without D3. The animal will just pass it!

If if is early onset MBD (vet diagnosis required) simply providing a lamp or suppliments now will have very little effect. It will need specilst care to stop any further progression of the disease.

Im happy to advise further if required, and good luck

John


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> hi,
> 
> you need to get this checked out! a good reptile vet will need to take bloods and X-ray to confirm.
> 
> ...


Thank you, what kind of care/extra steps would the vet to in order to help him out?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends on what it is and the severity. only X-ray will tell really. But usually Ca gluconate injections are used on appropriate animals in an aim to get the bllod chem right. Pain relief may also now be used and is amoung some specalist vets.

when the blood levels are balanced a good pattern of Ca and D3 can be provided to stop the condition getting worse.

but really this is all pie in the sky until you have a diagnosis. 

i wish you luck!!

john


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

I will try my best to contact a veterinary practice, however I doubt there are any near me that will know anything about exotics though. I'm also worried about the costs of everything.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

i have problems with a gecko with a swelled leg before and i researched reasons why it might of happened and i found out sometimes the legs swells up due to a build up of fluid because of things like a bad shed but my one just had a broken leg from jumping of its hide


----------



## Shadowsong (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd take him to the vet ASAP. It doesn't look like a broken bone, or MBD... what I worry about is a tumor, in which case the leg might need to be removed. An x-ray would add a lot of clarity to this.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

As others have stated the animal needs to be seen by a vet. It may be a simple infected bite that needs antibiotics. Left untreated this can result in major systemic infection or joint/ bone infection that can lead to a need for surgical intervention i.e amputation.It may be mbd which needs veterinary support for imaging and bloodwork to determine the extent of the problem. Personally I suspect its gout as it is only one joint effected. This again can only be determined by a vet. You can not say whether the animal is in pain or not. Reptiles arent able to display pain symptoms as easily as mammals. It could be experiencing severe pain.

I realise finances are an issue but this animal does need to go to the vets. No one on here can fix the above problems or accurately diagnose what the problem is.


----------



## Doap Nixon (Jan 12, 2013)

*Leo leg swelling*

He has to see a vet it looks like calcium build up and it can be treated easily with meds. I know it might seem expensive for a lizard you paid maybe 100 dollars for but when you see it grow and watch yourself become attached to it line I did I have 3 2 albinos and a High Yellow 2 I had for 3 1/2 years my new albino is 5 months and I can't go a day without seeing them so its SOOO worth it good luck the picture looks like a Blizzard


----------

